# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Ayuda con la desaparición de objetos

## Carta voladora

Necesito que me ayuden seres mágicos, estoy buscando magos o libros (incluso Gimmicks) que traten el tema de desaparecer objetos de tamaño "considerable" jajaja, me explico: Desaparecer botellas de vino, y objetos de tamaños similares. Hoy he estado en un cambalache en mi país y me ofrecieron la botella de latex, pero no me convence ya que sería mejor el efecto con objetos resistentes y que encuentres a la mano, en tal caso las botellas de vino se me hacen muy elegantes. Esa es mi duda, más que nada recomendaciones sobre guías de como desaparecer objetos de tamaños considerables. Muchas gracias seres mágicos.

----------


## Almoris09

Personalmente no es la magia en la que más involucrada estoy, pero yo que tú buscaría más vídeos que manuales de instrucciones porque ese tipo de trucos son más fáciles de captar si los aprendes de manera visual. No creo que te cueste encontrar lo que estás buscando en plataformas como youtube o vimeo. Buena suerte!

----------

